# pf-9 trigger curve and a sore trigger finger



## jimtem (Nov 3, 2009)

I put 150 rounds through my new pf-9 today and my trigger finger is killing me! The trigger seems to sit low in relation to the hand grip. So when I finish with the trigger pull the pad of my finger is lower than the knuckle of the index finger. I tried several times to adjust this odd trigger squeeze motion/angle but I cant raise my trigger finger and if I compensate by lowering my hand on the grip then I am not holding the pistol in a solid tight way.

I tried to take a few pictures to explain what I am saying. I am holding with 1 hand just so the camera can get a clear view. One pic shows the beginning of the trigger pull. One shows the end and the other shows where it hurts.

Has anyone else had a sore trigger finger with the pf-9?


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

There are some methods and theories to deal with this. One (search fluff and buff for kel-tec) isto trimm (dremel and sandpaper) the end of the trigger so that it doesn't pinch. I added the metal trigger cover from Kel-tec to my p-11 to prevent it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have the same trouble with my wife's P3AT.
I sanded the sharp edges off of the sides and the bottom of the trigger, and even rounded the bottom edge of the trigger, to no avail. I still find my finger pinched between the trigger and the triggerguard, every time the trigger returns and resets.
My wife, however, does not experience this problem. Her thinner finger comes nowhere near the bottom of the trigger, so it doesn't get pinched.
It's a matter of a too-curved, too-short trigger versus a large-diameter finger.
Short of replacing the trigger, or radically reshaping it (maybe with heat?), you'll have to live with it.

That said...Maybe learning a new trigger technique would help. Pull the trigger with only the tip of your index finger. When I do that, the pain disappears.
But you may have to do a pretty extensive "fluff-'n'-buff," to bring the trigger-pull weight down. (I did that.)


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I believe I have discovered the problem ......... You are holding the gun with the wrong hand ..... Or are you?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

James NM said:


> I believe I have discovered the problem ......... You are holding the gun with the wrong hand ..... Or are you?


You mean...You mean...You mean...the _barrel_ goes _on top_?


----------



## jimtem (Nov 3, 2009)

James NM said:


> I believe I have discovered the problem ......... You are holding the gun with the wrong hand ..... Or are you?


he he he yay I took the pic in the mirror to show both sides,,,,, pretty dadgun clever of me aint it 

I read around about the dremel and sandpaper fixes but that sounds a little scary and many users said it didnt help. I emailed kel-tec and they said to buy this P-392 trigger shoe http://www.kel-tec-cnc.com/cart2/product_info.php?products_id=142

I'll report back on it after it gets here. tumbleweed

Thanks all for the assistance.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

jimtem said:


> ... Thanks all for the assistance.


Glad I could help!:smt033 :anim_lol:

If you need anything else, I'm here for you bro.:smt083


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> You mean...You mean...You mean...the _barrel_ goes _on top_?


Steve,
I've got an episode of _Impossible Shots_ on my DVR where Bob Munden and Jerry Miculek do some long range trick shooting. They make some unbelievable shots while showing that the barrel doesn't _have_ to be on top. Amazing stuff.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I have the same trouble with my wife's P3AT.
> I sanded the sharp edges off of the sides and the bottom of the trigger, and even rounded the bottom edge of the trigger, to no avail. I still find my finger pinched between the trigger and the triggerguard, every time the trigger returns and resets.
> My wife, however, does not experience this problem. Her thinner finger comes nowhere near the bottom of the trigger, so it doesn't get pinched.
> It's a matter of a too-curved, too-short trigger versus a large-diameter finger.
> ...


I believe the accepted Kel-tecker way to fix this is to actually SHORTEN the trigger more so it does not come as close to the bottom of the trigger guard, or put on the 1$10 trigger shoe, which makes the trigger nicer over all.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmmm...
Looks like pretty good advice.
Thanks.
I'll re-examine the problem (er, trigger) and see how much I can shorten it without affecting proper function.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

would either of you gentleman care to update for future finger pinchers??


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Our house is in turmoil due to kitchen and master-bath remodelling, so I haven't yet had time to play with the P3AT.
Maybe another week...(I hope).

Truth is, I could leave the Kel-Tec trigger alone because it's really my wife's carry piece, and her thin finger doesn't get caught.
I'll discuss it with her, before I start modifying things.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Our house is in turmoil due to kitchen and master-bath remodelling, so I haven't yet had time to play with the P3AT.
> Maybe another week...(I hope).
> 
> Truth is, I could leave the Kel-Tec trigger alone because it's really my wife's carry piece, and her thin finger doesn't get caught.
> I'll discuss it with her, before I start modifying things.


 Brave man, doing kitchen AND bath remodel at the same time. Hope things don't get to out of hand there. I guess (sarcasm) asking your wife about modifiying her gun my be a good idea. Especially conseidering the fore-mentioned remodel.


----------



## Tdog1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Haven't tried it yet, but I saw on the KTOG forum where folks are having success with heat shrink tubing on the trigger. Sounds like a great idea. 3/8 seems to be the correct size.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmmm...
What is the heat-shrink tubing supposed to do?
My take on the difficulty is that the trigger is too sharp at its bottom and too shallowly curved. The tubing would address neither of those problems.
Please advise.


----------



## Tdog1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Haven't done it on mine yet but I will probably cut a piece slightly longer than trigger length, crimp the end and heat/melt it closed. Try it on for size and cut open end if needed. If the corners are pointed I will either sand or reheat to get smooth a end. Might try a dremel with sandpaper attachment? Slip it on trigger and use heat gun or hair dryer on high. Seems like a quick inexpensive fix. Worth a try. If it doesn't work :smt102


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Got it:
The tubing extends the trigger and curves it better, keeping your finger from being pinched between trigger and triggerguard.
Right?

Gotta try that...


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

my biggest issue with the triggers has been that they flex, and spring back causing a stinging snap. now on the p-11 i put the metal trigger cover on. worked beautifully. I may try the shrink tubing on the p3at though. thanks i missed that one.


----------

